# ABT Hobie - Camden Haven



## Ratdog (May 29, 2009)

Big congratulations to Jason Meach (Zohan to his friends) who took out the final round of the Camden Haven Hobie event on the weekend This is the young fellas second win for this season. Jason smashed it on day one when he turned right at the start and worked his way down to the weed beds. The rain was wet on the Saturday and kept us all wet for most of the day until the sun showed its face and warmed us up and dried us out. Jason was nearly 300 grams ahead of second place and had a decent bag of 1.995kg. Huge bag when you consider the boats up at the Manning River Comp 2nd place getter only had 2.1kg on both days for 5 fish. Jason had several upgrades as well. 
This just goes to show the kayak guys at the top can match it with the top of the field in the boats.

Well done Jason well deserved win.

PS thanks to Jason and Kev (Hobie Sports Gosford) for helping me get up there and back to Newcastle airport once again without the loan of your car Jason it would have been an even more costly exercise for me ANd thanks to ANdy for the loan of teh Kayak. keep that ABT motto going Who shares Wins, and in this case Jason you did.

[MOD EDIT - Moved from Main to Trip Reports section]


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Well done Jase (AKFF username thefishyone), he really does have that bream caper worked out. He's gotta be leading the annual pointscore by now doesn't he?


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

It was great work from Jase in a really tough fishery. This was by far the toughest fishing we had throughout the series

Congrates to Jon to from grabbing a bag and making the GF.

1 Jason Meech 3 1.995 3 1.995 
2 Mark Thompson 3 1.700 0.925 3 1.7 $250 
3 Greg Lewis Yes 3 1.480 0.845 3 1.370 3 1.48 
9 Luke Kay 2 1.050 3 1.445 3 1.445 
4 Peter Woods 3 1.355 1 0.615 3 1.355 
14 Jonathon Chen 3 1.345 3 1.345 
5 Roberta Pearce 2 1.240 0.765 2 1.24 
12 Michelle Carmody 1 0.475 2 1.235 0.715 2 1.235
6 Robert Simpson 3 1.170 2 0.750 3 1.17 
7 Chris Hunt 3 1.165 3 1.165 
8 Steve McCormack 3 1.075 3 1.075 
10 Andrew Hillyard 2 0.740 1 0.390 2 0.74 
11 Kevin Winchester 2 0.665 1 0.510 2 0.665 
14 Simon Hill 1 0.530 1 0.53 
14 Dave Hedge 1 0.455 1 0.455 
13 Michael Maas 1 0.350 1 0.35 
14 Ben Thompson 0 0 
14 Brian Rutledge 0 0 
14 Dave Jones Yes 0 0 
14 Scott Baker 0 0 
14 Scott Carmody 0 0 
14 Scott Lovig Yes 0 0

Cheers Dave


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

> He's gotta be leading the annual pointscore by now doesn't he?]


Top 20 in the final placings for Angler of the year

Place Angler Total 
1 Greg Lewis 1217 
2 Scott Baker 1133 
3 Jason Meech 1121 
4 Dave Hedge 989 
5 Scott Lovig 878 
6 Neil Carstairs 834 
7 Peter Woods 815 
8 Brian Rutledge 757 
9 Steve Fields 651 
10 Kevin Winchester 633 
11 Gary Cooke 543 
12 Josh de Groot 532 
13 Matt Petrie 520 
14 Derek Steele 424 
15 Stewart Dunn 369 
16 Raymond Stork 352 
17 Martin Fellows 337 
18 Carl Dubois 319 
19 Bill Woods 309 
20 Will Lee 289


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

Well done Jase.


----------



## Thefishy1 (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks heaps guy's. Scott any time mate and yes it was hard fishing up there could not find a fish on Sunday, Would like to thank Kev for all his help this year and well done to Greg and Scott for 1st and 2nd on the AOY both can fish and it shows also well done to woodsy your gun mate bring on the GF


----------



## geocacher (Dec 30, 2008)

Moved here from ABT - Camden Haven Roll Call thread...

Isn't it interesting.

In the days following the Marlo & Bemm rounds there were dozens of posts raving about the quality of the fishing.

After two days there's still very few posts on any aspect of the Camden Haven round. (edited)

I think that is a testament to the feeling of the participants.

I would never bother driving the distance involved for me (2100km round trip) to fish Camden Haven again. On reflection on the way home the first question I'd probably ask about any venue that involves a considerable drive to get to the event in future would be:

Is the venue still commercially fished?

If the answer is yes, and the system isn't just plain huge, I don't think I'd bother going.

All of the good fisheries in Vic are no longer commercially fished.

I don't think I've caught bream as small as I caught in Camden Haven on lures anywhere in Vic. One was smaller than the Pencil I was throwing. I suspect that that is due to the competition from bigger fish for lures of that size in the areas I fish. Little fish just don't get pecking order rights at food that size in our systems. I could be wrong. It could just be a yellow fin vs black bream behaviour thing, but I'm possibly right.









Greedy little bastard. Plenty of not much larger fish caught too. Largest for weekend were some 23-24's for me. I lost one in the racks that might have gone size.

At least I didn't do my 'nana like Justcrusin' when a long tom took his lure with 15 mins to go on day 2. Christ that was funny! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I'm not disappointed I went. It was good to catch up with a few people that I'm getting to know by going to the events, and learning along the way. I just learnt a few lessons and don't think I'd do it again.

When you consider the cost was a minimum $420 in fuel, $120 in accommodation, $100 entry & $50 donated to GregL (pro'd up - maybe jinxed myself), a couple of meals and I think I bought about $200 in lures (Kevin is a bad man with big bags of very nice Jap lures :twisted: ), maybe more with what I spent locally in the tackle shop, it's a really expensive weekend for a couple of donuts   and more undersized bream than I could count. (Nice flatty's though and I've never caught whiting on topwater lures before.)

I could have invested that in charters at Mallacoota to hone technique or done a dozen local trips exploring Wingan & Thurra and other places I've not fished yet for less. Or now that I'm getting to know a few guys up north maybe a couple of recreational trips for some fishing on a few waterways that they know hold fish would be a better way to spend my hard earned.

Congratulations to Jason & Greg & the others that pulled decent fish (by NSW standards :? ), I have a lot of respect for guys that can still pull fish in such difficult circumstances. And thanks also to Scott & Dave and a few others who made me feel a lot better by joining me in the donut club ;-) . I don't feel too bad not weighing in when I have other fisho's I respect in the same boat. I'm dreading the day when it's just me who doesn't weigh in, cos then it might just be me. Bound to happen sometime.

I'll hit the Nicho or the Tambo tomorrow and prove that I can still pull good fish and then I'll feel better.

Dave


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

> I'll hit the Nicho or the Tambo tomorrow and prove that I can still pull good fish and then I'll feel better.


We will all be doing that Dave, I tend to go to a favorite Bream spot after a round like that to get the mojo working again.

I didn't post a trip report because if you can't say anything nice don't say it at all. The trawlers heading past me on prefish day set the tone for the weekend

Cheers Dave


----------



## madfishman (Dec 10, 2007)

justcrusin said:


> > I didn't post a trip report because if you can't say anything nice don't say it at all. The trawlers heading past me on prefish day set the tone for the weekend
> >
> > Cheers Dave


PMSL, i heard some rumors of someone chucking a wobbly....wasnt you was it Dave...well done jase, onya slamon trout bro...


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

> PMSL, i heard some rumors of someone chucking a wobbly


Someone may have got sick of small fish an then a long tom took his favorite lure not sure who it was but, I believe if he caught up with the long tom it would have been in trouble :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## geocacher (Dec 30, 2008)

justcrusin said:


> ... if you can't say anything nice don't say it at all. ....
> 
> Cheers Dave


Advice you should have remembered during that conversation with that poor defenceless Long Tom.... :lol:

Dave

PSSST. Neil while you are PMSL, imagine justcrusin in tennis prima donna mode - smashing a racket on the court swearing - and then imagine him using his landing net in place of racquet on the wet court next to the yak calling the Long Tom every f'ing name under the sun :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rodman (Jun 29, 2007)

Hehe. Mental picture forming...

http://www.entertonement.com/clips/mqpr ... t-Tantrum-


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

Might as well throw my 2 cents worth in....

Before I make comment on the fishery - Congratulations must go to the placegetters - despite the doom and gloom there were some good fish caught and some really good stories of hardship and success. I do believe there have been some very positive trip reports on other forums for those who shop around.

This was my first ABT event of any kind. My thoughts? It was very professionally run. My fellow competitors were pleasant and helpful. The conditions were a little trying with rain and broken sunshine.

Would I enter again? You Bet!!

Did I find the fishing frustrating? Yes and No.....The rain annoyed me but I learnt to live with it. The fish were finicky but my tactic for the weekend paid off. When I realised they were not on the chew I spent the time to think about where they may be, why, tidal effects etc....

Before everyone jumps on the bandwagon and says that I should have found it easy because I am a local (..well sort of....Port Macquarie is 30 mins north) I will say that I have fished Camden Haven 4 times prior to the week of the comp. Of these 4 trips, 2 produced bream, 1 produced nothing, 1 resulted in me high tailing it home as a gale and storm approached!

During the week prior to the event I prefished the evening on Thursday and morning of the Friday before the event. It was the Friday prefish that decided my area to fish and tactics for the weekend. This area and tactic was different to what I 'thought' from my previous prefishes......So it can be relatively fairly said that I really only worked out my tactic and location from the prefish on the Friday, not from my previous trips or experience.

On the Saturday in particular I had no problem finding fish......30+ of them were undersize, with more than half of these being 24.5cm to the fork!

I was happy to know that I could find fish and was able to catch them. All I had to do was find some large specimens. I ended up with my bag of 3 on Saturday albeit not huge fish. From a personal perspective I was stoked with this.

The pro's do still work the Camden Haven - but is this really a reason to proclaim that there were no fish? Probably attributes to lower numbers but I am very much aware of fish (and good size) caught from this fishery on a regular basis by locals I know who fish it. Maybe they know how to fish it......maybe we just had a tough weekend.

Whilst some people may claim that it cost them a fortune to travel and not caught a fish.......Think about Mark Thompson - a local yak fisho from Forster who is a casual everyday fisho like most of us. He heard about the ABT and decided to become a spectator at the Forster round. After this he thought he might 'have a go' at Camden Haven for a bit of fun. Mark entered one day only, managed a Boss Hog on Day 1, and finished 2nd overall with a ticket to the Grand Final. It works both ways.

My point is that these events are a lot of fun, and as one fisho said as he went past me on Saturday = "Don't worry mate....you are only 3 good casts away from winning the event". If every location we fished was "easy pickings" for everyone it would become boring. I might have gotten a bag at Camden Haven, but could I get a bag at Narrabeen? If I couldn't should the Narrabeen event be canned? Should we just run all events at Marlo because there are big bream there?

I saw fish caught and some larger specimens at Camden Haven. Sure, maybe not as big or as many as some other venues but tough conditions can bring out the best in some people. Sure....if you believe the event is too tough then do not fish it, otherwise turn up and see if you can improve your skills to conquer it.

I am not sure that I would be capable of catching fish at every round if I entered them.......but I am not sure I would then blame the location for it.

I am sure I will get flamed for my thoughts.......but in reality in these events I believe you compete against yourself. My aim is to make myself a better fisherman. There is no better way to become a better fisherman than to take on and develop your weaknesses. Part of this is conquering tough fishery's.

To just blame the fishery and the pro's for their being no fish, in my opinion, is a cop out. I know this fishery does contain good fish - they are just tougher to get amongst. This is what sport/competition fishing is about - versatility and adapting to what is put in front of you.

Gotta sympathise a little with Justcruisin - Those Long Toms were a PITA. I was lucky to false hook a couple but not land them. I watched Jonathon Chen land one at one stage and had a quite chuckle... :lol: :lol: Payback is a bitch tho.....He managed a Grand Final ticket which was a job well done!

Bart70


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

Yes that was a pretty enjoyable round in a weird way!
Although the fishing was pretty tough (well, I think we're all actually being a bit spoilt after the fish that were pulled during the last couple of rounds :lol: :lol: ), it was good to be presented a much tougher challenge for the last round of this years series - just so we could really put what we've learnt over the last year into practice, and try to extract some finicky bream from the river.
My pre-fish was a disaster. I headed up into the north lake and found some great ground - very similar to Wallis Lake - and felt very confident that I'd smash it in there. But many hours later, and dozens of drifts covering different parts of the area, I still had not managed a legal bream - plenty (and I mean heaps) of squeekers in the 18-22cm range - and I'd not lost any decent ones, or even seen any cruising around.
It really spun me out and by about 2pm, I'd done the unthinkable and thrown the towel in and decided to see how many flatties I could catch - on purpose! :shock: 
I sat around a very shallow area where the creek from the lake ran into the main river, and had an absolute ball with them - caught dozens of them, a few long tom and, of course, finally, a legal bream that was about 26.
Anyway, that made me strike that lake off my list for the next two days, and on Day 1 I spent a fair bit of time in the main river hitting the rock walls and reef sections in the deeper water - with no luck other than squeekers - before dropping into 'Googlies', the lake on the south bank near the mouth. Initial impressions were good - heaps of racks and shallow weed, and after a couple of bust offs (including a physco hit that I reckon was probably a jack), I dragged a deformed 26 from a rack and stuck him in the tank. 
It was bloody late by now though - just after 12pm - so I started heading back. When I got to the exit of Googlies, the tide was ripping out of the lake into the main river, and with a very deep hole either side of the opening, with lots of current ripping through, I figured it was worth a few chucks - and 10 minutes later, the Smeg was stoked to have a 29 and a kicker 36 in the tank, and that saw me in 3rd place going into day 2.

I headed straight to the same spot the next day - well, there was a bit of a detour when I was enjoying the fast flowing current whisking me down to the spot, and after a km or two, I realised that the dumbass that is me, had left his landing net back in the truck, so I had to turn around and fight my way back to the start!
I lost about 30 minutes of bream slaying before I made my first cast, and wouldn't you bloody know it and I pull a fat 29 on the drop. Beauty! 
Second cast and I pulled a 24, and felt stoked to have possibly found a school. But, that was it, and it all went dead. I moved a bit further toward the sea mouth and hit a reef that a local had told me about, and I soon had a 26 in the tank too - but again it all went dead. I ended up fishing all the way to the sea wall, and back, and still hadn't sorted the bag out. Back on the reef where I got the 26, I landed a tailor about 30cm. I chucked him back, and carried on fishing, when all of a sudden I heard all this crashing and busting up going on behind me (no, it wasn't Dave :twisted: ). I turned around to see all these big tailor going nuts, and initially just thought that they were on a school of bait - but then I saw a couple of big boils around them, and figured that it was actually a seal or some dolphins smashing the tailor, so I didn't pay much attention to it all and carried on. Then the busting up started again, with some BIG splashing, and I turned around to find that there was infact a pod of tuna (which I'm calling yellowfin, simply because I've caught heaps of them and they looked like yellowfin - but they may have been Long Tail) - all around 20kgs plus, smashing the crap out of these tailor - it only lasted about 30 seconds, but geez it was one of the most amazing yak experiences I've had. Like an idiot, probably being channelled at the time by Blueyak, I instinctively pinged a blade on 4lb into the foaming water. 
As soon as it hit the water, I thought 'You bloody idiot - you're about to loose a spool of Castaway. Its going to take about 10 seconds, and thats going to cost me 10 bucks a second for the priviledge!'
Fortuantly, I got no hook up, and made my next cast in completely the other direction!

Anyway, I made a massive call late in the game and decided to travel a few kms upstream to the area where a fair number of fish had been pulled the day before.
That turned out to be a bum call, because when I got up there I ran into the Zohan and Kev who proudly announced that the area had sucked all day! Doh! Should have stayed where I was!
Anyway, I did managed to pull a 28 from a rack in the last hour, so went back with another full bag, which is always a good feeling.

We all know the end result, with Jase holding on to the leading bag, and taking out his second win of the series - Top work bro - you're definately going to be one to watch in the GF mate - you've fished consistently well this year - nice one dude.

So, thats it, the series is _almost_ wrapped up for another year - and what a series its been! We've had 181 competitors compete - many for the first time, and many I'm sure we'll see again next year. We've seen 3kg bags, some absolute horses brought to the scales (topped off by Ratdog's 'breamhemoth' Marlo specimen), and more than anything - a whole lot of fun and good times!
Its not quite done yet though - it'll be the big one in a couple of weeks time! Pro Anglers for the whole fleet, and one of the best bream fisheries on the East Coast - what more could you want?!!  
(hmmm....first place in the GF would be cool!! :lol: :lol: )

Seriously though, its going to be a great finale to a great series, and I'm looking forward to seeing all the finalists there and who's going to be the lucky one to take it out!

Regards,
Greg


----------



## geocacher (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi Bart,

A couple of things, I didn't say there were no fish. I did say I couldn't find what others did.

I made the observation to justcrusin while we were on the water, and at the pub on Saturday night to Jase that fishing racks is really difficult when you aren't used to it. That was a new experience for me and I benefitted from it.

As I said, I wasn't disappointed I went. Clearly there were fish there if you were in the right spot. Not all in racks either.

But you can't discount that a commercially fished, rather small estuarine system, is going to be far tougher to fish than one that is either much larger (therefore more difficult to run a yak comp on) & commercially fished or one that is not commercially fished at all.

It has to contribute to the overall result.

Recreational fishing booming on estuaries that are now closed to commercial fishing clearly demonstrates that to be the case around the country.

As for whether that is good or bad for events? Well I for one go to events to try and catch size fish. I'm new to this caper and have only fished 3 ABT's but that means that I'm the sort of person they need to target to keep to increase field sizes and gain value for their sponsors dollar.

Long distance travelling competitors help with numbers, if you take the Victorians out of the field there would have been less than 20 starters for both days. Compare that to the nearly 40 competitors in a state further south at several events and I reckon if I was a sponsor I'd know where my money was being better spent.

If I'm traveling long distances I want to at least have half a chance at weighing in something, rather than being plagued by sub 20cm fish. I'm not sure what you meant by your reference to Mark Thompson. I think you are trying to say he'd not fished there and still did okay? I'm glad he had a good round, but I don't understand your "it works both ways."

I'm not an idiot, and after a few years of fishing down here I'm getting an idea of where to target and where I'm wasting my time. The problem at this event was that I was right about where I targeted over the two days, but that on percentage by observation (sighted fish) the majority of the fish in the system are sub-size and again netting has to be a factor.

You can't discount cost as a factor in decision to attend again, if it costs me nearly a grand to go to an event, and I can only go to so many events a year, I'm not going to bother dropping a grand next year to return to Camden Haven. That's not because I've done my 'nana about the place, it's just that on a calculated basis I'll fish events at places I reckon I'll stand a far better chance of doing what I'm going there to do. If I'm out on weekends fishing, I'm fishing against myself, but if I go to an event I'm trying to improve my place in a field of competitors.

There were some but not many that didn't weigh in a fish at Bemm or Marlo - two events that others raved about, so it happens but I don't know how much fishing some of those people have done either. One person at Bemm told me they really hadn't done much lure fishing for Bream and really just came along for the hell of it. That's fine too but I'm not there for the hell of it.

But the majority of the field did weigh in something at those events. I think at Bemm 38 anglers weighed in 99 fish for an average weight of something like 750-800 grams. (someone will correct me if I'm wrong.) The suspense at the weigh in was fantastic. People raved about it because the fishing was good, and in those conditions it was still a tough event to win because you had to find the horses instead of the ponies. In those conditions the winners were still people who consistently place well - and who feature prominently on the AOY list - so clearly fishing in a good fishery doesn't convert the sport from a game of skill to that of a game of luck. A good field in a good fishery is still a tough event.

The growth in the Hobie ABT from last year to this year is fantastic, and it has occurred due to demand and a huge sponsorship injection. I'd like to see that continue. ABT is a business and it has to be in their best interest to pull larger fields than smaller.

I'm just contending that growth like that will be better if the quality of the fishery gives all a chance to weigh in rather than 50% or thereabouts, and if the fish that are weighed in are actually worth making the trip for.

Then again, maybe I'm just spoiled for north coast fishing because of my back yard.

After Bemm this year there were many asking for a two day event next time we fish there. At Marlo there were many wondering about a Vic Grand Final for next year, I don't see anyone wondering about whether we hold a Grand Final at Camden Haven so I'm not entirely off the pace with my comments.

Not a dummy spit, just healthy debate.

Dave


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

Dave,

Think you may have missed my point - I am not arguing one way or another about commercial fisheries and bream levels. I simply do not have enough experience to confidently give an advised opinion. You feel comfortable doing so.....that is your choice. You say you are prepared to forfeit a round based on the location being a commercial fishery. This is also your choice. I really don't care one way or the other if this is the case - we are all individuals. No argument from me here.

The Hastings River in Port Macquarie is not commercially fished, yet I find on some days it fishes far harder than Camden Haven did for me on the weekend (incidently some days it also fishes way better!). I really didn't find Camden Haven last weekend to be that much different to Port Macquarie on a hard day. One is commercially fished, one is not. I am simply not advised enough to make the statement that the results at Camden Haven were due to commercial fishing or not. Did we just experience a hard weekend?

What I did question however was the validity of the connection between a tough fishing day and pro fishing. It was intended to stimulate thought, not insult your opinion. I apologise if this was the case.

From my experience I have had just as tough a day in non pro waters as pro waters. Whilst I have not fished Camden Haven regularly, I do know from local fisho's that good fish exist and they can be found, in fact last weekend some of the larger fish were caught by people who were relatively new to bream fishing - an interesting note that did not go unnoticed in my thoughts and summation of the event. I do no believe that every location should fish like Marlo or Bemm, nor do I believe it is good for competition.

Personally, I spent most of my time on the water last weekend analysing conditions and trying to locate areas holding fish that were prepared to take what I had to offer. I find this form of fishing more challenging than waters where the fish are prevalent and easy to catch in numbers. Sure I would have preferred size which creates much of the sport, but a fishery where everybody just simply gets fish after fish is not really sporting to me. I can do that at a trout farm. Now before anybody takes this the wrong way.....this is MY opinion. I am sure that there are others and I respect them. IMHO a tougher fishery makes you think and challenges your ability to outsmart the fish.



geocacher said:


> Long distance travelling competitors help with numbers, if you take the Victorians out of the field there would have been less than 20 starters for both days. Compare that to the nearly 40 competitors in a state further south at several events and I reckon if I was a sponsor I'd know where my money was being better spent.


I am not sure that holding the series ''in a state further south'' is good for sponsor exposure or future growth of the series in the medium to long term - unless of course that is the direction that ABT want the series to specifically take. Certainly was not the way that ABT grew their other events, and judging by comments made by Steve Morgan on a forum recently, the Kayak ABT Series has grown the same as the original ABT boat events did many years ago and Steve was confident that it would continue to expand like the boat events have done, and attract the commercial interests and sponsors just like the boat series has. I hear unconfirmed reports that another kayak bream competition may be estabishing itself in northern NSW in the near future so choice for notherners may not be too far away (not that I have anything against ABT - As I have already said they run a very professional show that I would be happy to be a part of in future).

I take your point that numbers were down but there may have been several good reasons for that. One being that the KFT was on north of the border which *may* have influenced travellers attending from further northwards. Also being towards the end of the series, it would not be uncommon for people to drop off once down in the points, or people who had already qualified for a Grand Final staying at home to save their $$ for preparation for Forster in 4 weeks. I agree that cost is a factor influencing many (myself included) when committing to these events. I would do every one of them if I had the financial assistance - hopefully the exposure of the event in future will grow to promote more competitor sponsorship providing stronger series involvement like we see in some of the boat ABT events.

Bart70


----------



## geocacher (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi Bart,

Don't worry about me being offended. It's gonna take more than a little healthy debate.

I didn't say I wouldn't fish another commercially fished location ABT, just not one that's a 24 hour driving trip up and back with the associated costs. If they had one on the Gippsland Lakes I'd fish it in a heart beat.

Nor was I suggesting that we run ABT in Vic only, just that it's to the sponsors benefit to have 40 at an event rather than 20 where ever the event might be held.

I wasn't aware of the clash of dates with a KFT. I did wonder if any of the boat blokes would have fished the kayak event if they were on separate weekends and quietly questioned the wisdom of the two being on the one weekend, as it was also with Mallacoota & Marlo.

I question your ability to pull bream after bream at a trout farm, but if you care to demonstrate I'll bring a chair and a six pack of Bundy & watch. ;-)

Pity we can't have this discussion over a beer until next years ABT tour. Thanks though. Some thought provoking comments which is always healthy.



> IMHO a tougher fishery makes you think and challenges your ability to outsmart the fish.


I certainly felt dumber than the NSW bream at times on the weekend. Does that mean that that they are smarter than Vic bream? And I'm somewhere in the middle.... 

Ah well, I was smarter than that little bastard in my photo, even if he was the dumbest fish in the lake. I know I can't eat a meal as big as I am.

Dave

Dave


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

Hi Bart,



geocacher said:


> Don't worry about me being offended. It's gonna take more than a little healthy debate.


No worries - I had you pegged as as not easily offended. Healthy debate is a good thing.



geocacher said:


> I didn't say I wouldn't fish another commercially fished location ABT, just not one that's a 24 hour driving trip up and back with the associated costs. If they had one on the Gippsland Lakes I'd fish it in a heart beat.


I would just be happy to fish any ABT that was within reasonable distance to me. Like you I am conscious of the costs involved with travelling. I was going to do the Forster round but ended up in Perth with work the for the week before and was unable to compete. Did get down for a look tho.



geocacher said:


> Nor was I suggesting that we run ABT in Vic only, just that it's to the sponsors benefit to have 40 at an event rather than 20 where ever the event might be held.


I take your point, but in reality the sponsors in the long term would be looking for more than competitor exposure. Take the boat ABT for example. When the Port Macquarie round is held there are close to 300 spectators on Town Green watching the weigh in - This is where sponsors really pick up exposure and competitor numbers are far less significant. Exposure and brand awareness is what sponsors ultimately want and is not necessarily best achieved by competitors. At the end of the day they want their name exposed to as many people as they can. This is where I truly believe the kayak ABT is missing out on exposure - but this is another story that I can bore everyone with another time. I truly hope the kayak ABT reaches a point where the competitors are just the actors on stage and the crowd turn up to see the show much like many of their boat events - This exposure excites sponsors!



geocacher said:


> I wasn't aware of the clash of dates with a KFT. I did wonder if any of the boat blokes would have fished the kayak event if they were on separate weekends and quietly questioned the wisdom of the two being on the one weekend, as it was also with Mallacoota & Marlo.


I agree although it is not something that is eaily avoided - this debate was held last year after a clash and both sides gave their side of things - unfortunately it was just bad timing. There was also a very large ABT boat event at Taree. I am not sure if this influenced our numbers (I suggest not to any great degree) but I do know one local who is very competitive in boat ABT and owns a Revo - I was surprised he was not present so suspect he may have been chasing points in the Taree event with his son. Even worse he may not have even realised the ABT Kayak event was on - which is part of the reason I believe the event can be better promoted and given more exposure (and not necessarily via costly advertising)



geocacher said:


> I question your ability to pull bream after bream at a trout farm, but if you care to demonstrate I'll bring a chair and a six pack of Bundy & watch. ;-)


No, not quite what I said - have another read  But....If I could catch bream from a trout farm you would not only need your chair and six pack of Bundy, but also a six pack of Bourbon as I have matured my tastes to Bourbon in my old age. You young fella's can keep your Bundy!! :lol: :lol: You would also be sworn to secrecy as to the technique and location - I don't want Scott Lovig and the boys from Victoria fishing all the bream outa my trout farm!! :lol: :lol: :lol:



geocacher said:


> Pity we can't have this discussion over a beer until next years ABT tour. Thanks though. Some thought provoking comments which is always healthy.


 Agreed - However as outlined above there would need to be bourbon involved....I much prefer bourbon to beer ;-)



geocacher said:


> > IMHO a tougher fishery makes you think and challenges your ability to outsmart the fish.
> 
> 
> I certainly felt dumber than the NSW bream at times on the weekend. Does that mean that that they are smarter than Vic bream? And I'm somewhere in the middle....
> Ah well, I was smarter than that little bastard in my photo, even if he was the dumbest fish in the lake. I know I can't eat a meal as big as I am.


Not sure about the intelligence of the fish, but I know that I learnt a heck of lot and came out better for it. Not sure that I would have pushed myself as hard if the pickings had been easier. Maybe it was me that had the intelligence problem? :shock: :shock: :lol:

I am yet to pit my intelligence against Victorian bream...... ;-) ;-)

Bart70


----------

